# Way North Idaho! Hey Guys.



## Mitchel Klupenger (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey Guys,
Fairly new guys to smoking. Dabbled in it for a few years, but have not really had the time. Now I'm in lovely Sandpoint, ID and Want to get out and kill it with the smoker. However, since getting up here, Ive a HECK of a time getting wood. Used to live outside SLC and there was  a good Bulk store in SLC. Anywhere up here i can get some nice bulk wood? Or do i have to take a trip to SLC for it?   
Also, to the 2 most important park! the smoker. Im using a Oklahoma joes longhorn?? ( or next smallest version of that) for myself. Any decent mods for that? Favorite
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 meat would have to be the brisket, With some nice homemade cheddar adn bacon sausages as 2nd.

Smoker in pictures is a buddies of mine. Let me borrow it for a work party, which i was able to run.   Nice 10+ hours smoke  ON THE CLOCK!!  Grateful for that day.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## forktender (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome, I'd think there would be plenty of maple and alder up your way that you could use as a fuel wood.
Not knowing what types of smoke wood you have locally you could always order a few different bags of chunks or splits to use as a flavor wood. Good luck let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 3, 2020)

Great job! Welcome~~


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, Arizona! Since I move here from CA last year I haven't found much smoking wood growing in the desert. I order bags of splits for my offset from Cabelas, mostly hickory. I usually have to split the splits with a hand ax and hammer, they're thick but dry and burn great. RAY






						Western BBQ Mini-Logs | Cabela's
					

Buy the Western BBQ Mini-Logs and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome from Arkansas! 
You got some beautiful country up there!
And you did a great job on that bbq!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## forktender (Apr 3, 2020)

Mitchel Klupenger said:


> Hey Guys,
> Fairly new guys to smoking. Dabbled in it for a few years, but have not really had the time. Now I'm in lovely Sandpoint, ID and Want to get out and kill it with the smoker. However, since getting up here, Ive a HECK of a time getting wood. Used to live outside SLC and there was  a good Bulk store in SLC. Anywhere up here i can get some nice bulk wood? Or do i have to take a trip to SLC for it?
> Also, to the 2 most important park! the smoker. Im using a Oklahoma joes longhorn?? ( or next smallest version of that) for myself. Any decent mods for that? Favorite
> 
> ...


I have family in the Sandpoint area, I love it up there and will most likely be moving up there in a few years.
If I do I'll load a trailer with Oak, Pecan, Cherry and Granny Smith apple wood  because of your post.
I'll trade you some wood for some help to figure out the fishing and Elk hunting areas.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## Mitchel Klupenger (Apr 9, 2020)

forktender said:


> I have family in the Sandpoint area, I love it up there and will most likely be moving up there in a few years.
> If I do I'll load a trailer with Oak, Pecan, Cherry and Granny Smith apple wood  because of your post.
> I'll trade you some wood for some help to figure out the fishing and Elk hunting areas.
> Thank you.
> Dan



SOLD!!!
in fairness, this deal is way better on my part.  Basically up here, you drive past the last house on a road, then start shooting things :D


----------



## Mitchel Klupenger (Apr 9, 2020)

forktender said:


> Welcome, I'd think there would be plenty of maple and alder up your way that you could use as a fuel wood.
> Not knowing what types of smoke wood you have locally you could always order a few different bags of chunks or splits to use as a flavor wood. Good luck let us know what you end up going with.


Unfortunately, No maple, and very few oak. I'm also not a tree expert, although ill have to look into it, but i can't tell a maple form a split log.  I can t tell pine and ceder though :D


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry I'm a little late...Welcome from SC! I got some kin in Burley, not far from Twin Falls


----------

